# Forum Down 8:45 till 9:00 PM ... please log out



## TulsaJeff (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to repair one of the tables in the database and pending no problems I will have it back up and running in about 15 minutes.

I need everyone to *completely logout* for best results. If it shows folks still logged in, it has the possibility of hanging and not repairing properly.

Thanks for your help...


----------

